# AGHHH!!! my arms (bi's/tri's) not growing!!!



## BillytK03 (Apr 17, 2006)

should i give my bi's and tri's their own day for a workout!!!   chest, back and sholders developing nicely but arms are lagging!!!!


----------



## Ramathorn (Apr 17, 2006)

BillytK03 said:
			
		

> should i give my bi's and tri's their own day for a workout!!!   chest, back and sholders developing nicely but arms are lagging!!!!



Squats


----------



## P-funk (Apr 17, 2006)

start eating.  To put on about 1/2" on your arms you are probably going to need to gain about 20lbs.


----------



## LexusGS (Apr 17, 2006)

P-funk said:
			
		

> start eating.  To put on about 1/2" on your arms you are probably going to need to gain about 20lbs.


gain 20lbs in general or 20lbs of muscle?


----------



## CowPimp (Apr 17, 2006)

P-funk said:
			
		

> start eating.  To put on about 1/2" on your arms you are probably going to need to gain about 20lbs.



I thought the rule of thumb was more like 15-20lbs per inch?  I know it becomes harder as you get bigger to add that inch, but I digress.  The point is still that you aren't going to make your arms huge without adding mass overall.


----------



## Ramathorn (Apr 17, 2006)

CowPimp said:
			
		

> The point is still that you aren't going to make your arms huge without adding mass overall.


----------



## BillytK03 (Apr 17, 2006)

Why is my chest, back and shoulders devoping nicely with the same amount Im eating but not the arms?


----------



## Brutus_G (Apr 17, 2006)

Genetics. Also your body in general has limited recovery abilities. I've gained 30 pounds so far but i bet 15 to 10of that is on my legs and another 5-10 on my back so i probably only put 5-10 on the upper body show muscles i bet most of it is on my chest. Which is fine by me,being as my goals are to get bigger thighs, hams,chest,and shoulders. Here is something by Charles on arm size and training.


> 15 Pounds Per Inch
> 
> Improvements in arm measurement are related to gains in lean body mass. A good rule of thumb is that for every inch you want to gain on your arms, you need to gain roughly 15 pounds of equally distributed body mass. In other words, to make significant improvements in your arms, you have to gain mass all over your entire body. The human body will only allow for a certain amount of asymmetry. If you devote your training energies solely to building arms, you'd eventually reach a point of stagnation because you weren't training your legs. No wheels, no wings!


Charles Poliquin
http://www.t-nation.com/readTopic.do?id=595161


----------



## fufu (Apr 18, 2006)

BillytK03 said:
			
		

> Why is my chest, back and shoulders devoping nicely with the same amount Im eating but not the arms?



The arm muscles aren't that big to begin with so it may take time to make them noticably bigger.


----------



## kr1s1 (Apr 18, 2006)

How long have you been seriously training/dieting. It takes time to grow in proportion, with the correct diet and training it could take years to build and then shape mass. Keep at it, it will happen....


----------



## CowPimp (Apr 18, 2006)

How much weight have you gained?  Perhaps you just leaned up some and it appears as though the muscles in question have developed more?


----------



## mrmark (Apr 18, 2006)

BillytK03 said:
			
		

> Why is my chest, back and shoulders devoping nicely with the same amount Im eating but not the arms?



Out of curiousity, do you train legs? Are they in proportion to your chest and back?


----------



## vinceforheismen (Apr 18, 2006)

i have the same problem as u.... everything is growing nicely except my bi's. My tri's are doing ok.


----------

